# Parking Fine / Violation - Payment Locations?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I need to pay a parking fine / ticket. On the reverse side it states *"Payment can be made at any branch of Emirates International Bank and Middle East Bank with in the UAE" *

I googled both of these and keep coming up with other results or similar names, like Bank of the Middle East...lol. 

Does anyone know either the website for either of these banks or the nearest location to Ibn Battuta mall? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can pay at any branch of Emirates NBD which will be what they mean by Emirates International Bank. They've got a branch at Ibn Battuta at the Geant end.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is not payable on line?

I work in finance and I don't know of 'Emirates International Bank'... :confused2: Is that the exact wording? Not just any branch of a local bank? Most odd.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It is not payable on line?
> 
> I work in finance and I don't know of 'Emirates International Bank'... :confused2: Is that the exact wording? Not just any branch of a local bank? Most odd.


..... thats why I used quotation marks....... now you see why I am confused, as I couldn't find a match for this bank on Google.ae



Gavtek said:


> You can pay at any branch of Emirates NBD which will be what they mean by Emirates International Bank. They've got a branch at Ibn Battuta at the Geant end.


Thanks! That solves it. Its an old-fashioned paper fine, I hope after I pay it they let me keep it as a keepsake / memento.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

How much is the fine? You said 40dhs before but that seems rather low for Dubai!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, is this a real fine and not some sort of private fine?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Its posted on my facebook Moe... feel free to check it out and relay what you see on there back here on the forum. I cant read anything it says, but I definitely want to keep it after I pay it.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well apart from the 40 in arabic where your name/nationality is supposed to be there doesn't seem to be an actual fine. But it does say you have to go to the police station. Did you park somewhere you weren't supposed to? Did you photograph where you parked when you got the fine?


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

All violations have a set price depending on what the ticket is for... Go onto the Dubai Police web site and from there you will find a list of sins plus the fee for each. If it's a parking fine it will be 200 dhs. You can also pay at the bur Dubai traffic dept which is signposted from SZR. Take the umm suquiem road exit towards MOE (East side I think) and do a u turn at the lights


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Bluester.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Post pics or link here of the ticket. I could dechipher it for you.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

P.S : And don't get all happy yet, if something says you need to vist the police station means bigger trouble than usual. Maybe you parked in a handicapped zone ? 1000 dhs fine and one month impound etc etc


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It says he parked in a prohibited/illegal area/space.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Doesn't sound good, Usually a parking ticket can be paid online and is not much of a hassle. When asking to visit the cop shop, usually mean bad news i.e more money and car impound or buy back car impound days with soomething like 2 or 300 dhs per day.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont know how to post pictures here, wont let me upload... Moe, do you know how? If you can link to it somehow, otherwise Ill try to figure it out later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Attached is a copy of said fine, doesn't really say much except I think you gotta go to the Police Station to find what the damage is.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If I found that on my car, I'd be putting it in the bin and not thinking anything more of it.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats looks like a regular ticket to me and say just that parking in a mam'noo ( illegal ) spot. Place of issue Ibn battuta, and the 40 is actually in the name of the driver, but I'm sure its the type of violation. Usually it will or atleast used to be listed at the back. Havent got one in ages 

Nothing unusual, just wait a few days for it to apprear online and then just pay it. And you can keep the ticket if you want.

Let me guess you parked at the rear entrance of the food court next to geant.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Attached is a copy of said fine, doesn't really say much except I think you gotta go to the Police Station to find what the damage is.


That ticket looks oddly familiar.... I wonder where I put that thing


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Attached is a copy of said fine, doesn't really say much except I think you gotta go to the Police Station/ Traffic Division to find what the damage is.


The Ticket state you should go to Barcha police station.
It states the time 18/01/11 at 11:58 am (it is written 11:85 am, which doesnt make sense) and the location in Ibn Battuta mall

There is no mention about the amount to pay. Also no 40 AED in this ticket. Not sure how you concluded amount is 40. There is a 4 in the license type category, and a dash "-" above it in driver name field.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Let me guess you parked at the rear entrance of the food court next to geant.


Actually I parked at the rear entrance of the Chinese side of the mall, right by the entrance to the Frozen Yogurt / Restrooms / Theaters. There is a little alcove behind the parking spaces, by the loading dock but there were NO signs anywhere that said anything, we were going to the movies so we took a chance. 

At the end watching the crappy HEREAFTER with Matt Damon ended up costing me about 400 aed including the movie tickets and popcorn... that will teach me to listen to a woman when she says to me "Ah dont worry, Im sure you can park here!" LOL.

btw, I did check with Budget Rental, the fine is 235 aed. 
thanks for all the help / responses guys!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

go to this ... 

Dubai Police


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Actually I parked at the rear entrance of the Chinese side of the mall, right by the entrance to the Frozen Yogurt / Restrooms / Theaters. There is a little alcove behind the parking spaces, by the loading dock but there were NO signs anywhere that said anything, we were going to the movies so we took a chance.
> 
> At the end watching the crappy HEREAFTER with Matt Damon ended up costing me about 400 aed including the movie tickets and popcorn... that will teach me to listen to a woman when she says to me "Ah dont worry, Im sure you can park here!" LOL.
> 
> ...


If you pay it on the dubai police website, the 35 fee they tack on (guesing it is a fee as that is what national does), you will not see. Just pay it directly and budget never gets the bill for the ticket so never charges you the fee.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Last time I checked ... the "knowledge fee" is 10 dhs ... def worth the convenience of paying online vs going somwehere ... lining up ... etc etc...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you pay it through he rental car agency, they tack on their own fees. I know nationals is 25 dirhams... And let me tell you, those 25 dirhams on 6 to 8 tickets...


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Jeez this farking thread jinxed me !!!! I got one of me own tonight ! Arrrrrrrghhhh!


----------

